
Show HN: SimplyMeta – View Exif Photo Meta Data in Photos App - hboon
https://itunes.apple.com/app/id937727822
======
hboon
I'm the developer. Promo codes if you want to check it out:

MKWHPFW3FAL7

94WMKFP4FKTT

AKMTKXA4J7RX

4WXF96WKJ3N7

6Y9P6EN3EKYN

